
iPhone alarms cancel each other when they go off at the same time - LopRabbit
https://www.reddit.com/r/iphone/comments/9pt5xq/psa_if_two_alarms_go_off_at_the_same_time/
======
mariust
iPhone alarm is a joke 1\. While you are on a call it will ring like hell in
your ear 2\. While you have an active screen (email, games, etc) the alarm
will popup like a notification and if you slide up (the same thing you do with
a notification it will snooze) 3\. No volume alarm control 4\. For edit you
have to tap edit (in older version you could just tap the alarm)

I could go on and on...

